# You light up my life...



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 7, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8189296.stm



> The woman admitted assault after dousing the man's private parts in alcohol and igniting them, but says she did so after being sexually harassed.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 7, 2009)

Thats a tough call. Although I can sympathize with the young mans injuries, his behavior is inexcusable. I'm not saying she was right with her response, in calling it self defense, but it sounds like an on going problem that has been address and approved, to a certain extent, by some locals.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 7, 2009)

...you give me hope....to carry on!!!!!

I gots no sympathy for the bloke.


----------



## crushing (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't have anything smart to say, so here is a picture of a bunny with a pancake on its head.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 7, 2009)

> Police on the Greek island say the tourist was drunk and had waved his genitals at several girls before allegedly groping the suspect.


 
Wow, really?  Lighting someone's genitals on fire is an appropriate response to this?   Jaysus, people, get a grip.


----------



## Frostbite (Aug 7, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Wow, really?  Lighting someone's genitals on fire is an appropriate response to this?   Jaysus, people, get a grip.



Appropriate?  Definitely not.  But you can't act like an *** and not expect some consequences.  And in this case, it just goes to show you never know how people are going to react.  I feel bad for the guy but he did kind of bring it on himself.


----------



## crushing (Aug 7, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> Appropriate? Definitely not. But you can't act like an *** and not expect some consequences. And in this case, it just goes to show you never know how people are going to react. I feel bad for the guy but *he did kind of bring it on himself*.


 
No, he brought on himself charges for indecent exposure and/or disorderly conduct.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 7, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> Appropriate? Definitely not. But you can't act like an *** and not expect some consequences. And in this case, it just goes to show you never know how people are going to react. I feel bad for the guy but he did kind of bring it on himself.


 
Well put. Now excuse me while I go find and eviscerate the chap who cut me off in traffic this morning.  Make sure you post the news report in the Comedy Cafe.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 7, 2009)

Granted, the young lady's reaction was perhaps a tad over the top; however, stupid choices generally lead to horrible consequences. 

...I wonder how many families and their children were about as he waved his franks & beans around? ...anyway...

I would put money down that he never exposes himself again. I'd say the odds are in my favor on that bet. LOL 

BTW...I hate you Bill...thanks to you I've had that stupid song stuck in my head all freakin' day! Thanks for that! LOL


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm not sure many people perhaps outside the EU realise that cruelty of all kinds is rampant in the Greek islands. 
http://cretananimalwelfare.org/2009/06/12/cruelty-case-in-malia/

In fact some are asking people to boycott Crete.
http://www.care2.com/news/member/525884267/1152398

*All these sites have horrendous photos of animals who have suffered at the hands of humans*.

http://www.wagny.org/the_shame_of_corfu

http://www.wagny.org/the_mask_of_crete_

An attitude of cruelty towards animals is often an indication of a willingness to hurt humans too. I find it sickening and unbelievable that anyone could set a man on fire regardless of what they think he's done, are they so sure they got the right man for instance? The wanton cruelty to animals, to me says a lot.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 7, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> BTW...I hate you Bill...thanks to you I've had that stupid song stuck in my head all freakin' day! Thanks for that! LOL



Just one of the many services I provide.

I was torn between that one and _"Come on baby, light my fire,"_ by The Doors, or _"Fire"_ by the Crazy World of Arthur Brown.


----------



## crushing (Aug 7, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Just one of the many services I provide.
> 
> I was torn between that one and _"Come on baby, light my fire,"_ by The Doors, or _"Fire"_ by the Crazy World of Arthur Brown.


 
No Jerry Lee Lewis?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 7, 2009)

crushing said:


> No Jerry Lee Lewis?



HAHAHAHA!!! I can't BELIEVE I didn't think of that one!

Goodness Gracious!


----------

